# *** Hyatt Northstar  ** Open Now **



## Carmel85 (Dec 29, 2008)

YES YES YES it is TRUE Hyatt Northstar is open for business. 

I actually have a 2 different friends staying there over the next 4 days and when they return Im sure I will get a full report for you HYATT Owners.

I do hear Hyatt Northstar is doing just a soft opening right now till  the middle of January so they can work out all the little issues, this very smart on Hyatt part.

If you want to say there right now TODAY you can book a 2 bedroom for a cost of $900 per night. 

http://northstar.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/

  GO HYATT NORTHSTAR GO HYATT


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 29, 2008)

Can anyone make club  reservations? or do you need to be a Northstar owner.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not seeing any availability anymore for the next 12 months  .  You can see these using Club points if they are there.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 29, 2008)

Benji and Denise,

I will be getting a update  on Northstar this Saturday after few buddies of mine are staying at the Hyatt Northstar resort this week.

If you see a opening at Northstar using CUP points I would suggest you grab it ASAP.  One minute they are there and the next they are all gone.

CUP is CUP for all NON Northstar owners.

I find it amazing that HYATT HOTELS (website) are renting a 2 bedroom units right NOW at Northstar for $1000 per night  and even more for 3 bedroom units. I see Hyatt Incline are renting for $756 right now also.

I hope Hyatt releases some units for CUP use because I know we have all seen them in the last few days.  Yes I know Hyatt want to make some money on the rental side but releasing some units for current Hyatt owners is not too much to ask is it HYATT?

Bob


----------



## bdh (Dec 29, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> I find it amazing that HYATT HOTELS (website) are renting a 2 bedroom units right NOW at Northstar for $1000 per night  and even more for 3 bedroom units. I see Hyatt Incline are renting for $756 right now also.



You can rent a 2br for as low as $330 or 3 br for $440 on the HVC website - seems kind of odd to say "as low as" when its over $300 a night.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 29, 2008)

bdh said:


> You can rent a 2br for as low as $330 or 3 br for $440 on the HVC website - seems kind of odd to say "as low as" when its over $300 a night.



Right now at Northstar it is $1000 per night Im not sure where you are seeing $300 please would love the link.

bob


----------



## bdh (Dec 30, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Right now at Northstar it is $1000 per night Im not sure where you are seeing $300 please would love the link.
> 
> bob



On the HVC website - instead of "book using points", click on "book with credit card".  The rates vary by night and unit size - the cheapest was a 2 br, non weekend at $330.  When I checked, they had every day of the week available in a 2 or 3 br for everyday from tomorrow thru the end of ski season.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 30, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Benji and Denise,
> 
> I will be getting a update  on Northstar this Saturday after few buddies of mine are staying at the Hyatt Northstar resort this week.
> 
> ...




I did- I saw some cup openings last week, called and tried to make the reservation stating it was a glitch.  but they would not accept the reservation even thought the openings were available online.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 30, 2008)

*Looks Beautiful....*

*
Northstar Lodge - Hyatt Residence Club*

970 Northstar Drive, Truckee, California, 96161


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 30, 2008)

bdh said:


> On the HVC website - instead of "book using points", click on "book with credit card".  The rates vary by night and unit size - the cheapest was a 2 br, non weekend at $330.  When I checked, they had every day of the week available in a 2 or 3 br for everyday from tomorrow thru the end of ski season.




 *NORTHSTAR OPENS IN THE MIDDLE OF JANUARY (ONLY a soft opening NOW)* 

LIVE owners discount

 Northstar Lodge
970 Northstar Drive, Truckee, California, United States. 96161

From Date: Tue Dec 30, 2008
To Date: Fri Jan 02, 2009
Number of Nights: 1
Unit Type: ALL
Number of Guests: 3
Special Requests:
Unit Availability

  	Unit 	Check in
Date 	Check out
Date 	Nights 	Deposit
Amount 	Total
Price
	2BR 	Tue Dec 30, 2008 	Wed Dec 31, 2008 	1 	$802.45 	$802.45
	2BR 	Fri Jan 02, 2009 	Sat Jan 03, 2009 	1 	$802.45 	$802.45
	3BR 	Thu Jan 01, 2009 	Fri Jan 02, 2009 	1 	$1154.45 	$1154.45

Beji

*I see CUP reservation "LIVE"*

  Choose one of the available units during the dates you'd like to travel:

  	Unit 	Check in Date 	Check out Date 	Nights 	Points
	2BR 	Fri Mar 13, 2009 	Fri Mar 20, 2009 	7 	2000
	2BR 	Fri Mar 20, 2009 	Fri Mar 27, 2009 	7 	2000
	3BR 	Fri Mar 20, 2009 	Fri Mar 27, 2009 	7 	2680
	STD 	Fri Mar 13, 2009 	Fri Mar 20, 2009 	7 	680
	STD 	Fri Mar 20, 2009 	Fri Mar 27, 2009 	7 	680
       2BR  	Fri Apr 10, 2009  	 Fri Apr 17, 2009  	7  	1300
	2BR 	Fri Apr 17, 2009 	Fri Apr 24, 2009 	7 	1300
	2BR 	Fri Apr 24, 2009 	Fri May 01, 2009 	7 	1300
	2BR 	Fri May 01, 2009 	Fri May 08, 2009 	7 	1300
	2BR 	Fri May 08, 2009 	Fri May 15, 2009 	7 	1300
	2BR 	Fri May 15, 2009 	Fri May 22, 2009 	7 	1300
	2BR 	Fri May 22, 2009 	Fri May 29, 2009 	7 	1880
	2BR 	Fri May 29, 2009 	Fri Jun 05, 2009 	7 	1880
	2BR 	Fri Jun 05, 2009 	Fri Jun 12, 2009 	7 	1880
	2BR 	Fri Jun 12, 2009 	Fri Jun 19, 2009 	7 	1880
	2BR 	Fri Jun 26, 2009 	Fri Jul 03, 2009 	7 	2000

Choose one of the available units during the dates you'd like to travel:

  	Unit 	Check in Date 	Check out Date 	Nights 	Points
	3BR 	Fri Mar 20, 2009 	Fri Mar 27, 2009 	7 	2680
	3BR 	Fri Apr 03, 2009 	Fri Apr 10, 2009 	7 	2520
	3BR 	Fri Apr 10, 2009 	Fri Apr 17, 2009 	7 	1730
	3BR 	Fri Apr 17, 2009 	Fri Apr 24, 2009 	7 	1730
	3BR 	Fri Apr 24, 2009 	Fri May 01, 2009 	7 	1730
	3BR 	Fri May 01, 2009 	Fri May 08, 2009 	7 	1730
	3BR 	Fri May 08, 2009 	Fri May 15, 2009 	7 	1730
	3BR 	Fri May 15, 2009 	Fri May 22, 2009 	7 	1730
	3BR 	Fri May 22, 2009 	Fri May 29, 2009 	7 	2520
	3BR 	Fri May 29, 2009 	Fri Jun 05, 2009 	7 	2520
	3BR 	Fri Jun 05, 2009 	Fri Jun 12, 2009 	7 	2520
	3BR 	Fri Jun 12, 2009 	Fri Jun 19, 2009 	7 	2520
	3BR 	Fri Jun 26, 2009 	Fri Jul 03, 2009 	7 	2680
	2BR 	Fri Mar 20, 2009 	Fri Mar 27, 2009 	7 	2000
	2BR 	Fri Apr 03, 2009 	Fri Apr 10, 2009 	7 	1880


----------



## Lingber (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone travel to Tahoe the first week in April? Was thinking of booking a trip but wondering if this is still ski season and what there is to do at this time of the year. Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 30, 2008)

There probably will still be decent snow in April, but definitely spring conditions and it all depends on mother nature.  If you are asking specifically about Hyatt Northstar, it's  not in Tahoe, it's in Truckee which is probably 40 miles from South Shore Lake Tahoe and 20 from North Shore.  Most of the "action" is in South Shore.-Mapquest map 

In addition to skiing, the Nevada side of Lake Tahoe has gambling and nightlife too, but Truckee, is in California.  I have lots of info. about Tahoe on my webpage - Tahoe Travel Tips.


----------



## seatrout (Dec 30, 2008)

Denise

From a "summer" perspective --How would you compare location wise between northstar and the Hyatt incline village?  

We have a confirmed reservation during the 4th july week and wondering is it worth the swich to Northstar if it become available.  I understand that the room are much nicer in Northstar


----------



## Denise L (Dec 30, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> *NORTHSTAR OPENS IN THE MIDDLE OF JANUARY (ONLY a soft opening NOW)*
> 
> LIVE owners discount
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks for posting what you could see today!  Tons of availability, even Easter week!  I was on last night at 10:09 CA time and it said that there were too many units available and to narrow my search, then it went into maintenance mode and would not show me anything. 

WOW, I can't wait to hear back from your friends who are there right now.


----------



## Lingber (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW DeniseM! Great website! Thank you so much for sharing. I was thinking of either Northstar or High Sierra. Though I just checked and Northstar isn't coming up available again. We haven't been to Tahoe or colorado and were thinking of trying a trip at Easter. Aspen is available as well. I started researching and am now thinking that the weather may be too iffy and that the summer might be a better idea. Thoughts?


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 30, 2008)

FYI

Early reports say Hyatt NORTHSTAR is a 10+++ Hyatt Incline is nice but NOTHING like NORTHSTAR's Rooms. *"Over the TOP"* 

TOP TOP TOP END EVERYWHERE at Hyatt Northstar.

 Winter Northstar has small breakfast free,ski in/out,valet ski boots,access to special places, 

 Summer Northstar has tons and tons to do compared to Incline especially if you like to mountain bike, hike,tennis,golf etc.  but no Lake.

 CUP INVENTORY seems to come and go we have had better luck booking about 8am west coast time

More info about Northstar on Saturday morning here on Tug.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 30, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Denise
> 
> From a "summer" perspective --How would you compare location wise between northstar and the Hyatt incline village?
> 
> We have a confirmed reservation during the 4th july week and wondering is it worth the swich to Northstar if it become available.  I understand that the room are much nicer in Northstar



Northstar is brand new, and I haven't seen it, so I can't comment on that.  However, it is in CA, not NV so it doesn't have the casinos and nightlife, if that's important to you.  I do like the historic little nearby town, Truckee, but it's not a hopping place.  I  imagine the resort itself will offer some nightlife?

The Hyatt timeshares are gorgeous, only a few years old, [and the resort is] right on the lake with a beautiful private beach area with all the amenities, and it has a casino right in the hotel - which shares the facility with the timeshares.  It's in a beautiful area (my husband calls it the Beverly Hills of Lake Tahoe.)  However, it is on  the quieter north shore and whether you like that or not is a matter of taste.  If you want more nightlife and casinos, then South Shore is the place to be.

But back to your question - for the 4th of July I would totally want to be on the lake for the fireworks and all the activities that will be going on.  But Truckee does have a great 4th of July parade and fireworks over Donner Lake.

_Edited to add - the Hyatt Resort at Incline Village is right on the beach, but the TS units themselves are on the hillside, not directly on the beach._


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 30, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> FYI
> 
> Early reports say Hyatt NORTHSTAR is a 10+++ Hyatt Incline is nice but NOTHING like NORTHSTAR's Rooms. *"Over the TOP"*
> 
> ...



Over the weekend I saw some CUP openings available in Northstar- 
Similar dates to the openings you posted above.
I decided to jump on them.
I actually cancelled other reservations in order to book into Northstar.
When I called 1-800 Hyatt (I sometimes I do this just to make sure the online reservations are good and the points are correctly allocated) I spoke to customer service rep called Aura, just to make sure my reservations were honored.  She told me she was 100% sure Hyatt would not honor the CUP reservation as it was a glitch in the online reservation system.  She said that anyone who made that reservation would be contacted by the Concierge and they would cancel the booking.
This left me with little choice but to rebook my reservation in Sierra Lodge (which is a great place, I just wanted to experience Northstar)

Has anyone else encountered the same situation?


----------



## Denise L (Dec 31, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Over the weekend I saw some CUP openings available in Northstar-
> Similar dates to the openings you posted above.
> I decided to jump on them.
> I actually cancelled other reservations in order to book into Northstar.
> ...



Wow, so you cancelled your reservations and booked Northstar online, then called to verify and were told that the reservations you just booked would not be honored?!?! Why in the world would inventory show up online and not be available to CUP points? I could see a few weeks earlier this evening.  Does that mean if I booked them, I would get a call telling me that I could not keep them  ?


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 31, 2008)

Benji,  

Im not sure who told you that they would not honor your reservation?  NAMES? DATE? (send me pm).  How could anybody tell you this? This does not make since especially somebody fromt he resort? They just opened up this last week. 

 If you have a CUP reservation it is yours so I would grab it ASAP!!! I would love to see them grab it back from me and other Hyatt owners especially if I have it confirmed in writing (via email). 

 LIVE today 12/31 at 730am pst  NORTHSTAR 

Choose one of the available units during the dates you'd like to travel:

  	Unit 	Check in Date 	         Check out Date 	 Nights 	       Points
	3BR 	Fri May 22, 2009 	Fri May 29, 2009 	7 	2520
	3BR 	Fri May 29, 2009 	Fri Jun 05, 2009 	7 	2520
	STD 	Fri May 22, 2009 	Fri May 29, 2009 	7 	640
	STD 	Fri May 29, 2009 	Fri Jun 05, 2009 	7 	640
	STD 	Fri Jun 12, 2009 	Fri Jun 19, 2009 	7 	640
	3BR 	Fri Jun 05, 2009 	Fri Jun 12, 2009 	7 	2520
	3BR 	Fri Jun 12, 2009 	Fri Jun 19, 2009 	7 	2520
	3BR 	Fri Jun 26, 2009 	Fri Jul 03, 2009  	7 	2680
	2BR 	Fri May 22, 2009 	Fri May 29, 2009 	7 	1880
	2BR 	Fri May 29, 2009 	Fri Jun 05, 2009 	7 	1880
	2BR 	Fri Jun 05, 2009 	Fri Jun 12, 2009 	7 	1880
	2BR 	Fri Jun 12, 2009 	Fri Jun 19, 2009 	7 	1880
	2BR 	Fri Jun 26, 2009 	Fri Jul 03, 2009  	7 	2000

Choose one of the available units during the dates you'd like to travel:

  	Unit 	Check in Date 	Check out Date 	Nights 	Points
	3BR 	Fri Mar 20, 2009 	Fri Mar 27, 2009 	7 	2680
	3BR 	Fri Apr 03, 2009 	Fri Apr 10, 2009 	7 	2520
	3BR 	Fri Apr 10, 2009 	Fri Apr 17, 2009 	7 	1730
	3BR 	Fri May 01, 2009 	Fri May 08, 2009 	7 	1730
	3BR 	Fri May 08, 2009 	Fri May 15, 2009 	7 	1730
	3BR 	Fri May 15, 2009 	Fri May 22, 2009 	7 	1730
	2BR 	Fri Mar 13, 2009 	Fri Mar 20, 2009 	7 	2000
	2BR 	Fri Mar 20, 2009 	Fri Mar 27, 2009 	7 	2000
	2BR 	Fri Apr 03, 2009 	Fri Apr 10, 2009 	7 	1880
	2BR 	Fri Apr 10, 2009 	Fri Apr 17, 2009 	7 	1300
	2BR 	Fri Apr 17, 2009 	Fri Apr 24, 2009 	7 	1300
	2BR 	Fri Apr 24, 2009 	Fri May 01, 2009 	7 	1300
	2BR 	Fri May 01, 2009 	Fri May 08, 2009 	7 	1300
	2BR 	Fri May 08, 2009 	Fri May 15, 2009 	7 	1300
	2BR 	Fri May 15, 2009 	Fri May 22, 2009 	7 	1300

Choose one of the available units during the dates you'd like to travel:

  	Unit 	Check in Date 	Check out Date 	Nights 	Points
	3BR 	Fri Apr 17, 2009 	Fri Apr 24, 2009 	7 	1730
	3BR 	Fri Apr 24, 2009 	Fri May 01, 2009 	7 	1730
	STD 	Fri Mar 20, 2009 	Fri Mar 27, 2009 	7 	680
	STD 	Fri Apr 03, 2009 	Fri Apr 10, 2009 	7 	640
	STD 	Fri Apr 10, 2009 	Fri Apr 17, 2009 	7 	430
	STD 	Fri Apr 17, 2009 	Fri Apr 24, 2009 	7 	430
	STD 	Fri Apr 24, 2009 	Fri May 01, 2009 	7 	430
	STD 	Fri May 01, 2009 	Fri May 08, 2009 	7 	430
	STD 	Fri May 08, 2009 	Fri May 15, 2009 	7 	430
	STD 	Fri May 15, 2009 	Fri May 22, 2009 	7 	430


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Carmel 85
Is there anyway any of the Hyatt Vets (you or Kal) can call the Hyatt 1-800 number for reservations and ask for AURA? She should be there this morning, It would be nice to find out the real answer.  Hopefully, she misinformed me and  they can honor my request for Northstar reservations.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 31, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Wow, so you cancelled your reservations and booked Northstar online, then called to verify and were told that the reservations you just booked would not be honored?!?! Why in the world would inventory show up online and not be available to CUP points? I could see a few weeks earlier this evening.  Does that mean if I booked them, I would get a call telling me that I could not keep them  ?



Yes, I thats what I was told when I contacted Hyatt, The Cust service rep- AURA said she was 100% sure they would not be honored as it was a glitch. -
are you still seeing reservations pop up? Cant seem to pull up any- last time I saw them was this weekend.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 31, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Yes, I thats what I was told when I contacted Hyatt, The Cust service rep- AURA said she was 100% sure they would not be honored as it was a glitch. -
> are you still seeing reservations pop up? Cant seem to pull up any- last time I saw them was this weekend.



I saw some last night (Tuesday). I haven't checked today, but Carmel85 posted a ton that he saw this morning.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 31, 2008)

I was just visited a Hyatt owner today here at  Hyatt Northstar and this resort is #1 the best I have ever seen. 
TOP TOP TOP or should I say over the TOP the BEST BEST of everything.

TOO bad I did not get to say there on this trip but Im just across the street at a friends condo.

I do know the owner who is staying at Hyatt Northstar has many many new ideas for Hyatt High Sierra lodge in Incline.

HUGE HUGE DIFFERENCE between Hyatt Incline and Hyatt Northstar.

You Must See it to Believe it!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR ----- CONGRATS to HYATT Northstar


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Years To All My Fellow Timeshare Junkies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Jan 2, 2009)

*Hyatt Northstar already cancelled one of my reservatons...*

I just booked online a Three bedroom in March Mon thru Friday and a two nighter in February.

I will  keep my fingers crossed, though, as a couple of months ago I was really excited to see Northstar availability online too, made a reservation, and then a couple of days later a Northstar rep called me and said that it was a glitch in the computer system and cancelled my Super Bowl party weekend at Northstar!  So hopefully this time it is real inventory that has been released to CUP and is actually available for reservations.  

I will let you all know if Hyatt cancels these reservations too.

Happy New Year,
Dewey


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Dewey
Hopefully you get your reservation. The resort should be able to tell you. 

 Re: your superbowl reservation,the question is, Can Hyatt just cancel online reservations outright? From what I read in this thread they may need to honor it. In my case it was my online reservation was immediately cancelled after I called the customer service number to verify and spoke with a REP,   I never got a call from Northstar. 

Look forward to hearing from you, well keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, regarding the Super Bowl Weekend, I actually booked that at Northstar online on August 9th, 2008 ( I just found the email confirmation ).  About five days later a rep from Hyatt called, I thought she was the Concierge, like at Aspen.  I was shocked when she said it was a computer mistake and had to cancel.  I tried to fight it with Member Services, and ended up talking a manager, but to no avail, it was still  cancelled.

The two new reservations for March and Feb were just made this am.  I have a confirmation and everything, and it even shows up in the "my reservations" window.  However, I just checked for other availability and everything is now gone at Northstar.  So it proably is another computer glitch.   

We'll see...


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dewey and Benji,


I was with a good friend of mine over NEW YEARS at Hyatt Northstar who USED CUP POINTS.

If you have a confirmed reservation using CUP points then of course you are good to go.

If you look under owners discount you will see many many days coming up at Northstar to buy(rent) those night but if you can get to use CUP points or even LCUP point grab it,save it, confirm it. Get hat email confirmation form haytt yo0u are as good as gold.


Hyatt Northstar is really nice Hyatt still has to work out all the little problems like TV not working on/off, all little stuff. This resort rooms are so nice it is like walking into a 3 million dollar home here in Carmel by the Sea.

Cover parking,access to the private clubs,Breakfast,ski valet more more more.

You need to see it to believe it there is anew Hyatt in Tahoe(truckee) so watch out Hyatt Incline.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Carmel85? Since you have a lot of the inside track on how to get some results from Hyatt member services.  Is there anyway you can speak with someone from customer service and see if they can reinstate Deweys and my previous reservations and honor deweys current ones? I tried them earlier today and they said it was a computer glitch----AGAIN

Now there are no more reservations. I am left with cancelled reservations and fees to pay.

Now that we verified that your friend has actually used cUP reservations and stayed at the resort, It sure seems like  they are trying to play a game with us. I cant seem to get anywhere with them. I know you have always fought the good fight for us with HYATT.
Can you try and pressure them into giving us some real info?  It would be a real travesty if more Hyatt owners were to make online reservations only to be denied and have to pay fees.

I feel they will be more forthright with you because of who you know, much more than they would be with us. An email from them confirming "whatever" would be nice.

Thanks pal
Benj

Hopefully you can help us resolve this issue once and for all.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 2, 2009)

Benji,

Dewey called a good fried of mine the same person I sent you a PM about I would call him ASAP NOW.

Your reservation should not have been changed then you should not have had to pay to cancel?

Does not make since if your did not have a CUP reservation how could they charge you for one? On top of they how could you have payed to cancel it? DOES NOT MAKE SINCE!!!

Again my friend got and stayed over NEW YEARS NORTHSTAR using CUP points. Actually there was even 2 reservations made.

Dewey is set for his new reservation that he just made in the past 5 days his older reservation are GONE he made those before the resort was even open.

Hyatt Northstar officially OPENS January 16th 2009 (FRIDAY)

Remember all weeks at Northstar are FRIDAY to FRIDAY.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 3, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> Benji,
> 
> Dewey called a good fried of mine the same person I sent you a PM about I would call him ASAP NOW.
> 
> ...



Hi CARMEL85,
Just got back in, 
Anyway I had to cancel 2 previous reservations to make room for the 2000 pt reservation at Northstar for end June. When I called 1800 GOHYATT they refused to allow me to complete the reservation.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 4, 2009)

Benji and other Hyatt owners,


If you see a cup or lcup opening at Northstar book it ASAP. These dates open and close very quickly.

I personally know 2 people under 2 different reservation that have stayed at Northstar using their CUP points.

February 9,10, 2009 in a 3 bedroom units was open today.

Also look under the owners discount reservations look at all those dates yes you have to pay some $$$ but there are some great rates for ski season.

C85


----------

